# severalls asylum, colchester, april 2012 (lots of pics)



## 4201Chieftain (Apr 13, 2012)

After quite a few good explores with neoncity, we decided it was time to pay a visit to the big one, severalls!
not going to bore everyone with the history as this hospital is so well known.
only had a few hours in the place before getting busted but still got to see quite a lot of this huge establishment. reading the reports doesnt really prepare you for how big this place is and how is easy it is to get lost in the massive system of corridors! took pictures of some of the junctions we came across to give you an idea of what its like to navigate sevs without a map and with google maps strangely dying as soon as we had got in.
visited with neoncity, hats off to her for the effort she put it! thanks also to 2 people (you know who you are) for the helpful tips that came in very useful. 
now on with the pics!

















the first corridor we picked up















mural corridor















came to a T junction, these were our options









another junction





guess what... another junction!










some sort of wheelchair lift





better leave it at that!


----------



## nelly (Apr 13, 2012)

Cracking shots fella, I guess the tripod was a good investment. 

Excellent corridoor shots


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Apr 13, 2012)

nelly said:


> Cracking shots fella, I guess the tripod was a good investment.
> 
> Excellent corridoor shots



Didn't actually get round to using the tripod, carried it round all day for nothing ha ha


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic to see a sevs report, it's been years!
She's as beautiful as I remember her! Cracking shots, and big props for making it in!


----------



## neoncity (Apr 13, 2012)

Glad to see your new camera has been put to some good use haha. Great photos, loving the mirror image and mural corridor shots. Shame about security, but could have been worse. Was a good day


----------



## MD (Apr 13, 2012)

excellent work 
i love sevs 
although ive not been since 2007


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## nelly (Apr 13, 2012)

4201Chieftain said:


> Didn't actually get round to using the tripod, carried it round all day for nothing ha ha



Well the shots are double cracking if they were hand held then!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

You and your corridors :-D


----------



## sparky. (Apr 13, 2012)

brilliant report i realy like the corridor shots this one is definately on the cards for me


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2012)

Brillant photos,thanks for sharing


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 13, 2012)

Good work mate. I do love this place, bare as it is, still provides for some excellent shots. Last time I was there we only covered half the site and spent the entire day there!


----------



## matt22272 (May 7, 2012)

ive just found out my cousin was a patient at sevs


----------



## 4201Chieftain (May 7, 2012)

Matt, show him the report and see if he recognises any of it!


----------



## matt22272 (May 7, 2012)

will do fella


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2012)

You did well guys! The sercurity are really on the ball there and enjoy their jobs far to much, they luv lookin at these sites and placing bets on how many get caught, ive lost quite a few times!


----------

